# Perry - Male, Hairless Chinese Crested



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Perry is between 1/2 years old, gets on well with other dogs but not cats. - His skin is in very poor condition, although its improving new owners will have to continue the hard work. He is due to be neutered in around 3 weeks and will be ready in the new year!

http://www.thechinesecrestedclubofgb.co.uk/view available dogs.htm


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

he looks a sweetie too bless him, At least this will give him a bump!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMPING again for this chap!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bump.......................


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

Shocked to see these more uncommon (for want of a better word) breeds......
Bump xx


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope Perry finds a home where he can enjoy the love and care he deserves soon.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

What is his skin condition like, does he need prolonged treatment and medication?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bless him. bumpty bump.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

He has alot of spots, and black heads with tender loving care, which includes bathing - exfoliating and creaming it should clear


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> He has alot of spots, and black heads with tender loving care, which includes bathing - exfoliating and creaming it should clear


and a decent diet of course 
Have they improved since youve had him DD?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Indeed diet, is a huge factor. we arent fostering this guy V, we simply cant fit any more in 
But I am lend to believe his skin is improving, which is fab!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump!!! .......


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump! .......


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Perry has a home, again pending a home check!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hope all their home checks go ok.definetly a breed i'd like to own in the future. maybe in a couple of years when opie has calmed down


----------

